# 'This Is Where The Chapter Ends'...



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

30.10.2000 - 28.06.2013


----------



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

That is a beautiful tribute. I am so sorry you lost him, but so glad you had so many good years to spend with him.


----------



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

What a wonderful horse-the good ones are never here long enough. So sorry for your loss.


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Great vid, RIP Chinga.


----------



## NBEventer (Sep 15, 2012)

I am so so so sorry for your loss. What a beautiful tribute video. You had great times together. RIP Beautiful boy <3


----------



## GamingGrrl (Jan 16, 2013)

Tears are in my eyes, you looked like you had an amazing partnership. Great video. Rest in peace Chinga.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## flytobecat (Mar 28, 2010)

Sorry again for your loss. He looked like a fun horse.


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

ChingazMyBoy said:


> This is where the chapter ends [Rest in Peace Chinga] - YouTube
> 
> 
> 30.10.2000 - 28.06.2013


That is beautiful. I hope you have been able to heal from your loss. I was pretty devastated when I read the news. I followed you to for years, and saw you guys do more and more together. 

I hope you can find another special horse.


----------



## rideverystride (Jul 19, 2013)

My condolences on your loss. You two look like you had a powerful bond. May he rest in peace.


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

Thank you all for your support, it hasn't started getting easier yet but I imagine it will.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MsLady (Apr 18, 2013)

I'm so sorry for your loss. Beautiful video.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

